# Add line to kernel command line

## tuggbuss

I'm trying to add "consoleblank=0" to my kernel command line in bootloader /etc/default/grub but i dont know where to put it. 

My grub

```

# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# To populate all changes in this file you need to regenerate your

# grub configuration file afterwards:

#     'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'

#

# See the grub info page for documentation on possible variables and

# their associated values.

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

# Default menu entry

#GRUB_DEFAULT=0

# Boot the default entry this many seconds after the menu is displayed

#GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

#GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

#

# Examples:

#

# Boot with network interface renaming disabled

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0"

#

# Boot with systemd instead of sysvinit (openrc)

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Set to 'text' to force the Linux kernel to boot in normal text

# mode, 'keep' to preserve the graphics mode set using

# 'GRUB_GFXMODE', 'WIDTHxHEIGHT'['xDEPTH'] to set a particular

# graphics mode, or a sequence of these separated by commas or

# semicolons to try several modes in sequence.

#GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=

# Path to theme spec txt file.

# The starfield is by default provided with use truetype.

# NOTE: when enabling custom theme, ensure you have required font/etc.

#GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

# Background image used on graphical terminal.

# Can be in various bitmap formats.

#GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/mybackground.png"

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries

#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of the submenu and put all choices on

# the top-level menu.

# Besides the visual affect of no sub menu, this makes navigation of the

# menu easier for a user who can't see the screen.

#GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y

# Uncomment to play a tone when the main menu is displayed.

# This is useful, for example, to allow users who can't see the screen

# to know when they can make a choice on the menu.

#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="60 800 1"
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tuggbuss,

```
# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" 
```

or

```
# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
```

Both look promising.  Don't forget to uncomment the command.

I've not tested, I still use legacy grub.

----------

## tuggbuss

Thank you, it was a bit unclear to me, but now i know. I'll try that (without the quotes)

E: With the quotes, off course (:

----------

## tuggbuss

Update, wake monitor from sleep doesn't work for me with kernel 4.14.14-rc8 (same config that i use in 4.12.12)

Works great in 4.12.12.

----------

